# Can I vent furnace through window?



## praprade (Sep 19, 2010)

My furnace would shut down after 5-10 seconds and ignite again after 10-20 seconds and than shut down again,so I thought my chimney might be blocked . To check if that is the case I disconnected exhaust pipe from chimney liner and let is went in the basement for a few minutes . It was working fine so now since I have no money to get somebody to clear the chimney or change liner I would like to know if it would be mistake to just buy pipe and went furnace out of the house at the basement level instead through the chimney .It is keeprite forced air furnace but I don't know how old as it was in the house when I bought it 4 years ago .


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

:huh:yikes


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Clean your chimney.... alive is better than dead.

DM


----------



## newtech (Mar 21, 2009)

praprade said:


> My furnace would shut down after 5-10 seconds and ignite again after 10-20 seconds and than shut down again,so I thought my chimney might be blocked . To check if that is the case I disconnected exhaust pipe from chimney liner and let is went in the basement for a few minutes . It was working fine so now since I have no money to get somebody to clear the chimney or change liner I would like to know if it would be mistake to just buy pipe and went furnace out of the house at the basement level instead through the chimney .It is keeprite forced air furnace but I don't know how old as it was in the house when I bought it 4 years ago .


 
Is you hot water heater connected to the same liner or chimney? (gas fired) If so it will also be a major problem as to flue gas going into the house....


You need to get the liner or chimney checked ASAP.....


And NO you can't vent it out the window:no:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Probably a birds nest in the liner. With a fiends help and a little brain storming 
you can figure it out.

Before you do anything check your flue pipe from the furnace to the liner. Might have a bird or small animal in it.

Also the blockage, if in the liner, could be with in reach.

shin a light up into a line and check with a mirror. You might be able to reach it.


----------



## praprade (Sep 19, 2010)

newtech said:


> Is you hot water heater connected to the same liner or chimney? (gas fired) If so it will also be a major problem as to flue gas going into the house....
> 
> 
> You need to get the liner or chimney checked ASAP.....
> ...


No ,gas heater exhaust on it's own through the wall .
English is not my language so maybe I wrote something wrong in my post .
If I now get it right ..the question is ... can I exhaust flue gas through the wall out of the house horizontal or for some reason has to go vertical through the chimney on the top of the house . 
To make it more clear ...I helped my brother take his chimney down when he was selling his house as home inspector said it was in bad shape...meaning he didn't need chimney for his furnace because flue gas was exhausting at the side of the house at basement level.
So can you do that for any gas furnace or for some reason mine being I am guessing older type has to exhaust through the chimney at the top of the house ?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

You cannot exhaust it into anything but a proper chimney. A high efficiency furnace with plastic vent pipes coming out of it can go thru the wall of a house. Any furnace with a metal vent needs a proper chimney. The problem may not be the chimney. Your furnace exhaust fan may be slowing down or the pressure switch faulty. Need a skilled tech with a manometer to find that out. Removing the pipe decreases the load on it and may fool it into working. Check the chimney for blockage. Remove the vent pipe at the top of the furnace and look inside for a dead bird.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Does it have an inducer motor? I suppose you *could*, but as far as code goes probably not allowed. Either way you are pulling air out of the house without replacing it. I like high efficiency furnaces for the fact they have an intake, so no need to worry about creating a vacuum. Now if they only made hot water tanks with an intake as well.


----------



## hvac benny (Dec 29, 2009)

Red Squirrel said:


> Now if they only made hot water tanks with an intake as well.


They do. I can't remember what brand, but I have installed one that used aluminum flex intake and exhaust, exactly like a fireplace. 
:thumbup:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Red Squirrel said:


> yvacuum. Now if they only made hot water tanks with an intake as well.


thy are called direct fire WHs










Who love's 'ya RED?????


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Red Squirrel said:


> Does it have an inducer motor? I suppose you *could*, but as far as code goes probably not allowed. Either way you are pulling air out of the house without replacing it. I like high efficiency furnaces for the fact they have an intake, so no need to worry about creating a vacuum. Now if they only made hot water tanks with an intake as well.


The inducer of an 80% furnace is not a blower. So it requires a power venter to be added to vent it through the wall. The furnaces flue, is a negative pressure flue.

90% furnaces, the inducer is also a blower, and the flue pipe is a positive pressure flue.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

To the OP:

Nope. Can't vent it out the window like you want. 
You can probably get your chimney cleaned for less then what a power venter will cost.


----------



## steveel (Sep 10, 2010)

If you can't clear the blockage TODAY I would at LEAST buy a couple carbon monoxide detectors and the batteries to run them. I agree with other poster that alive is much better than dead. You are talking about a "jury-rig", to use the slang phrase. Even if you get the pipe out the window, you may create condensation problems or worse yet potentially fatal backdrafting into the house. Stick a bright light into the bottom of your chimney, and a mirror. What do you see?


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

If you open the basement window and reconnect the furnace to the old chimney, does the furnace work okay?

The furnace needs makeup air aka combustion air, cubic foot for cubic foot matching the exhaust air out the chimney. If you improved the doors and windows and insulation in your house, the furnace may no longer be getting enough through the usual cracks and imperfections in the exterior door frames and window frames.


----------



## praprade (Sep 19, 2010)

AllanJ said:


> If you open the basement window and reconnect the furnace to the old chimney, does the furnace work okay?
> 
> The furnace needs makeup air aka combustion air, cubic foot for cubic foot matching the exhaust air out the chimney. If you improved the doors and windows and insulation in your house, the furnace may no longer be getting enough through the usual cracks and imperfections in the exterior door frames and window frames.


No ,I had window open, didn't work. 
Anyways I removed front panel and found sticker on inside wall with "Horizontal went installation instruction" . Would that be instruction for flue went (meaning I can get it out of the window) or there is something else on furnace that this applies to ?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Post the brand and model number of your furnace.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> thy are called direct fire WHs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey cool, first time I see these. Now that's awesome. I will look into this when I have spare money to stop my rental.


----------



## praprade (Sep 19, 2010)

beenthere said:


> Post the brand and model number of your furnace.


Keeprite forced air furnace model CUGE075BG01


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Thats a negative draft furnace. So you'll need a power venter to vent it horizontal/side wall.


----------



## praprade (Sep 19, 2010)

beenthere said:


> Thats a negative draft furnace. So you'll need a power venter to vent it horizontal/side wall.


So I am guessing it would cost me around the same as changing liner ?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Probably.

Might want to find out whats blocking your liner now. Might be easy to remove.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

I guess he could go out the window & above the roof line Provided horizontal run isn't too long. Or, is he just wanting to terminate the horizontal run out the window ?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Before you spend a lot of $$ on chimney repairs you may want to get the heat exchanger carefully checked for cracks and popped compression rivets. Very high rate of failure on those. May fail soon. Your brother with the no chimney high efficiency furnace is better off.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

I Install a 90 % for about the same $ or less than it cost to line a chimney


----------



## praprade (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks guys. I will just went it out through the window ,hope to survive this winter like that and if I do,quit Canadian dream ,sell house and move back to Cyprus .

Thanks again


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Nai---sigarou

If you mean the island of Kypros I don't think so


----------



## praprade (Sep 19, 2010)

So I got on the top of the house . Liner was broken like 2 meters from the top and squirrels nest and insulation was blocking it . I found big vacuum cleaner with long hose ,pulled it on top of the house and cleaned garbage from chimney . Than cleaned whatever fell at the bottom so it's working now. It should be ok for this winter and hopefully before next one comes I will have enough money to rebuild chimney and put new liner .

Thanks again for all the help .


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Buy yourself 2 good CO Carbon monoxide detectors. Put 1 in the basement and 1 by your bedroom in case the chimney gets blocked again or collapses. Concerned about your safety. People die from that stuff, get brain damage and I know of a collapsed chimney incident where several people are in permanent comas.


----------

